# Problems with Gaggia Coffee



## Dave H (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi guys and gals, hope someone can help.

I've had a Gaggia Coffee for about 2 1/2 years and have gradually learnt how to make reasonably decent coffee.

However, every time before I use the machine, I have to prime the pump which is annoying and I wonder if there's a way to stop having to do this?

Also, I find that the first cup I brew never has the crema on the top, but the second and subsequent ones do. So I just run with an empty portafilter and do a 'pretend' cup and then put the ground coffee in and the next one has the crema. Again, this is annoying and I wonder if there's a way to stop having to do this?

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Dave

Which order you do make your coffee?

Do you:

Make the espresso then steam the milk

or

Steam the milk then make the espresso

Reason I ask is to determine which state the machine is left in.

With a build up of pressure or without.

How long do you normally have the machine on for before you make your first shot?

Do you grind fresh each time?

Sorry for the questions but these may help answer some of the questions posed.


----------



## Dave H (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your rsponse, Glenn.

I steam the milk first. Then I switch off the switch used to raise the temperature for the steaming. Then I do my 'pretend' brew. Then I make the espresso.

I normally have the machine switched on for quite a few minutes - maybe half an hour - before I make the first cup.

The coffee is always freshly ground.

Hope you can help.

Dave


----------

